# had a head mri done, do i have a pituitary tumor?



## ghazwan573 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ive had hypothyroidism for the past 2 years and my symptoms havent improved, im on 180mg of armour and i also have low test(180 ng/dl) and gynecomastia.

I had the MRI done for headaches, im 19 years old.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

None of us are radiologists here.

What did the doctor say?

Are your correcting the low testosterone? The symptoms are the same as hypothyroidism, so it needs to be addressed for you to feel better.

There are several men in the forum with this issue. Perhaps if you post it separately, they can advise you more.


----------



## ghazwan573 (Aug 30, 2012)

lainey said:


> None of us are radiologists here.
> 
> What did the doctor say?


yeah i understand no one is a radiologist but i was hoping someone who had one and an mri would be able to tell me

my appointment isnt for another 2 months unfortunately

as far as correcting my testosterone, my endo told me it would interfere with my normal test production, i am only 19 so im not sure if i want to do it or not but would the test help lose weight at all? all my fat is built up on my abdomen and i cant seem to lose any weight no matter what i do

for the past 8 months ive been on a 1800 caloric diet and i do strength training/cardio 5 times a week and im still at 200 lbs, cant seem to budge from it all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The anterior and posterior pituitary gland looks to be of normal size but no way do I know much about this.

What has the radiologist said?

How long have you been on 180 mgs. (3 grains) of Armour? What do most recent labs of TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like and can you include the ranges please?

Could you please list your symptoms?

Are you using a lot of soy products?


----------



## ghazwan573 (Aug 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> The anterior and posterior pituitary gland looks to be of normal size but no way do I know much about this.
> 
> What has the radiologist said?
> 
> ...


the radiologist didnt say anything

ive been on 180mg for the past 2 months, i didnt really look at my lab results my endo did and he put me on the armour

symptoms:
cold feeling in feet/hands/abdominal area
lethargic
weight gain

i dont really use any soy products


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ghazwan573 said:


> the radiologist didnt say anything
> 
> ive been on 180mg for the past 2 months, i didnt really look at my lab results my endo did and he put me on the armour
> 
> ...


Are you saying the doctor started you on 3 grains of Armour right out of the gate?

I asked about the soy for there are many reasons for gynecomastia, soy being one of many including the pituitary, of course.


----------



## ghazwan573 (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah he started me on 180mg right away, i read that you should ramp it up so i started with 1 for about 2 weeks then went to 2 and now im at 3

as far as the gynecomastia goes, ive had it since i was about 13 and it hasnt gone away in fact its gotten a bit worse, its not psuedo either because all throughout middle/high school ive played sports and my diet is on check as well but i still randomly gain weight


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have had a pituitary microadenoma.....and have had more head MRI's than you'd think humanly possible over the last 20 years. And even I cannot "read" them.

What makes you suspect a pituitary problem? Did they tell you they suspect prolactinoma? If so, what were the results of your Prolactin blood tests? And if this was run, have you been on any SSRI uptake inhibitors [anti-depressants]?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> as far as correcting my testosterone, my endo told me it would interfere with my normal test production


How does that work? What if you applied that logic to your thyroid? You're not making enough testosterone as it is if your levels are low. You've been through puberty. Is this supposed to increase on it's own over time?

If the MRI was just for headaches, and not your more global endocrine problems, I would say you need a better endocrinologist.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If they suspect a pituitary tumor [which often comes with headaches], this is a neurologist's ballpark.


----------

